# Sunglasses-mounted mirror for Oakleys?



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been wearing a rear-view mirror that mounts on my sunglasses frame, which is quite old at this point and "normal" sized, like reading glasses. After many years of use, the mirror is absolutely indispensable to me at this point and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. Would like to upgrade my shades to Oakleys but I've noticed that the Oakley frames are too chunky for the three-pronged attachment. Does anyone have a recommendation for these? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't get the oakley's!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

remove the 3 prongs/attachment clips and superglue them right on the arm :thumbsup:


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

There are the stupid answers and there is this answer.
View attachment 328201


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Make one.

I make mine with a bicycle spoke and bottle cap. It's custom fit to the arm and wraps around it, making it impossible to knock it off. I have one for my Oakley Flight Jacket, with is a really odd shape.



















This is a good how to on bending the spoke.
https://web.archive.org/web/20171215111129/http://miketechinfo.com/making_a_stealth_mirror.htm


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

tlg said:


> Make one.
> 
> I make mine with a bicycle spoke and bottle cap. It's custom fit to the arm and wraps around it, making it impossible to knock it off. I have one for my Oakley Flight Jacket, with is a really odd shape.
> 
> ...


I'm personally not a big fan of mirrors on my glasses, but that design is pretty darn cool. Props to him for posting such a detailed walkthrough. 

Glad the wayback machine saved it for posterity...


----------

